# My rats dont like me!



## mdmadigan24 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've had my rats for about a week, they can be on me and go under my shirt and crawl all over me, but I cannot hold them, they always just run under my top. How can I get them used to being handled and staying still? first time rat owner!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm a first time rat owner too. Maybe you should give them time and be patient.

Here is the trust training sticky for this site:

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39776-Timid-or-Aggressive-Rat-Trust-Training 

Be positive around your rats


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

And I heard from someone that, if they are females, they prefer not to be touched and won't stay still for long, so that might be normal.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Agree if they are girls, they'll probably be too hyper to cuddle for at least the first 6 months. They do slow down sooner or later though and become all squishy and sweet. In the mean time, enjoy the antics.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

i agree about the females comment. My husband is always thinking the rats don't like him because they won't sit still. But really they are just too curious and there is too many exciting things to sniff, explore and trouble waiting to find lol

Usually my girls will just run over to me, climb up me to say hi and then poof they are off again lol

Getting them tired helps. I also know they love me when I can just walk in the room and say babies and they poke their heads out and come over to the bars of the cage. I will open the cage doors and pet them then. That is alot of the focus petting time along with walking around with them. Well my Willow will try to jump off me sometimes (she thinks she can fly) but Sookie will be alot calmer while walking around. So that might be an idea for you. I like to hold a basket with a snuggly blanket in it and carry them in it close to me so they can climb up my shoulder or back in the basket and just walk around the house.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought the same about my girls when I first got them, but I think it's just girls being girls. They're perfectly happy to play on and around me, and if I let them loose in the room then they'll always scamper back to dive onto my lap after after minutes... they just don't like being held, or restrained, or staying still. Ever x3 It was a big of an ego blow at first :') but they both clearly like me as they always come running to the front of the cage to 'have a chat'. Just let them run and have fun and maybe they'll want cuddles when they're tired out, or get them to sit on your shoulder/play in your hair, if you've only had them a week then don't despair, theres plenty of time to tame them and gain their trust ^^


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Agreed with all the above. Girls are go machines, always busy. If I want some lazy scritches I go visit inside the cage when they're sleepy, around mid afternoon.


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with the girls comments. My two are just over 4 months old and are into everything! They always come over to say hello and see what I am doing when they're free ranging but not so many cuddles now, unless they're very sleepy! 

I had girls in the past and I remember them slowing down a little and getting more cuddly as they get older


----------



## Omie (Apr 15, 2012)

I've never had girls, but my boys were hyper too the first couple of months. They're 5 months now and beginning to calm down, so from my understanding it's kind of a baby thing for rats. They love to explore everything around them, but at least if you have boys they'll probably calm down eventually and cuddle with you more 
Just let them explore and they'll get used to you being there and in time seeing you as a safe haven


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

If girls are more hyper than boys I would be a afraid. My little guys are like ping pong balls, I keep joking that they may have been bred with a rabbit or something. But then my older guy has mellowed out a bit so I expect calmness will come in time.


----------

